# Urgent graphics card



## fatalcore (Jul 21, 2010)

Need a graphics card
Budget : 6000-7000 MAX !
PSU : 500W Zebronics Professional.

I suggested : XFX HD 5670 512MB
Please assist.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

thats the only good option. another option is the XFX HD5670 640SP. its price is higher than normal HD5670 but you get extra SP & also needs external power.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 21, 2010)

Now what is XFX HD5670 640SP? I mean the SP ?
Moreover will the PSU pull the card?
Coz he cant change the psu right now.
Please send all your replies fast,as this will be purchased by tomorrow morning !
Also somebody please quote the prices.
Thanks SAM !


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2010)

its the no of cores (not dual core or quad core) in a GPU (please remember, Nvidia & AMD's architecture different so core no shouldn't be compared differently). more cores = better performance. else get the default HD5670 512Mb. if you find the HD5670 640SP, get the 1Gb version.

about PSU, of coarse. Zebronics is bad but not so bad that it can't power a lower mainstream card. 

my pleasure man. BTW, you own Saturn? whats it? a cabinet?


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 22, 2010)

YES !  Just like my keyboard its a antic cabinet !
*www.aeinrst.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/c_saturn_e.jpg

Age-7 Years !
Keyboard -Intex multimedia
Age - 7 Years !
Secret : I flush the keyboard with water once or twice a year and its good as ever !


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> thats the only good option. another option is the XFX HD5670 640SP. its price is higher than normal HD5670 but you get extra SP & also needs external power.



when did that come out ? I thought it was only for china?


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 22, 2010)

Please choose urgent !
I am standing in the market

1>Palit 240 1 GB DDR3 - Rs. 5400
2>XFX HD 5450 - Rs.4300 
3>XFX 5750 - Rs.7900-------------Exceeds budget !

+Tax on all .


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 22, 2010)

Get Sapphire HD 5670 512MB @ 5k and save the rest of the money or stretch the budget to get 5750.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 22, 2010)

ATI HD5670 512MB - Rs5200
forget others.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 22, 2010)

Power color HD 5670 - rs 6100
XFX HD 5670 - rs 6200

Finally got it....

Please choose...which is better ! fast !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ Among these, XFX seems better.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 22, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> YES !  Just like my keyboard its a antic cabinet !
> *www.aeinrst.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/c_saturn_e.jpg
> 
> Age-7 Years !
> ...



yah. looks nice. 7yrs still looks far better than most modern design. 

and about flushing, i do same with my mobile. not flush but was with soap & water.



rajan1311 said:


> when did that come out ? I thought it was only for china?



it was rumored to be but XFXhas finally went out with it. not sure if its available here or not or when its going to land but its a good product. goes head on with GTS250.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yah. looks nice. 7yrs still looks far better than most modern design.
> 
> and about flushing, i do same with my mobile. not flush but was with soap & water.
> 
> ...


 

Actually the blue beams on the edges glow and u can see the bubbles floting in it !!!


----------

